# Stephen Hawkin



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am surprised that there hasn't been a thread started on the passing of this remarkable chap.

Considering myself fairly well read and with above average qualifications, I read his book A Brief History of Time and...Holy Moly... it showed to me that in effect I am merely a pimple on the arse of knowledge! :grin2:

Whilst reading the book I considered the fact that it was probably about as 'dumbed down' as it could be in order to be on sale to the public and yet upon turning most of the pages I would not have been able to provide anyone with a summary of the contents! 

I 'thought' I understood each page, until I turned the page and thought about it ...

It really brought home to me what a remarkable bloke he was with a remarkable brain and all this despite the crap that nature threw his way!

From my limited, layman's understanding of his work, I think the epithet 'genius' certainly applies to him. 

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Sad to see him go, I bumped into him once in Cambridge, well he bumped into me as his carer was not paying much attention.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

But it's the week when Ken Dodd and Jim Bowen also died..................and sadly the Genius Stephen Hawkin didn't have a catchphrase.

"Tattyfalerius" and of course, you've already got an electric kettle,a plastic garden chair and £12.50.......................BUT "Let's have a look and what you might have won"


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Webby1 said:


> But it's the week when Ken Dodd and Jim Bowen also died..................and sadly the Genius Stephen Hawkin didn't have a catchphrase.
> 
> "Tattyfalerius" and of course, you've already got an electric kettle,a plastic garden chair and £12.50.......................BUT "Let's have a look and what you might have won"


You have a very cynical out look on life webby, Ken Dodd and Jim Bowen where entertainers, Stephen Hawkins was held with much more respect and more famous.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Which is why I referred to him as the Genius..............................do you really think that was a serious post and that I think catchphrases are important.

Be seeing you


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Steven Hawkins 

A scientific genius

The top of his field, a legand in his own time 
Advanced science, worked ceaselessly

Ken Dodd 

The top of his field , a legand in his own time, a man of the people 

Made so many people laugh, raised so much for charities 
And worked ceaselessly 

Jim Bowen well I never really knew him outside of the darts programme so I can’t really comment 

So there we go 

As a Human in this world we need to laugh at what is our everyday life with someone who was so good at highlighting the mundane things that make us laugh 

We need to learn the new , that nothing will disappear into a blackhole ,it can’t 

Respect to both for their lifetime achievement

Sandra


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Surely someone will be able to spell his name correctly....or is everyone a Sun reader?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

EJB said:


> Surely someone will be able to spell his name correctly....or is everyone a Sun reader?


I think I did Ted...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a g on me then Graham. His name was Hawking. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Hawking


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Have a g on me then Graham. His name was Hawking. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Hawking


ah yes bollox..I dropped his G

That is shameful (even for a non Sun reader!).

Graham


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn’t remember the G 

But then again I know exactly who he his

So, what’s in a name?

A rose by any other name .......

Alda :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember Avis Paisley too.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

The man himself might have said 

"Certainty is only the illusion that you are correct at a particular moment in time"

I was absolutely certain of the spelling of his name and would have bet on it (had Jim Bowen asked me to) but look at what you might have won....... but you were wrong.

A lesson for us all about being so certain about things


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m certain about many things 

Not certain about others 

And of course it’s only a moment in time 

But that moment needs to span time , because we are located in time 

And maybe it could be wrong 

And I’ll find out in time 

And correct it 

The joy of being human and not infallible 

Sandra


----------

